
Show HN: Intellexer API – natural language processing and text analysis API - johnstuart
http://esapi.intellexer.com/
======
jcr
It's a fantastic idea and a beautiful site. I wish I could give better
feedback, but the only thing I noticed was this:

>" _For more information you may search ’Intellexer’ in Google Scholar!_ "

I'd change the wording to:

" _For more information please search ’Intellexer’ in Google Scholar!_ "

And I'd make the "search ... Scholar!" portion of the text a link for the
'Intellexer' search on Google Scholar.

~~~
johnstuart
Thank you for your comments – they are really valuable. We will take them into
consideration and correct the information on our website. We also appreciate
if you try Intellexer API and leave your comment.

------
danvoell
Nice Work!

